# Frontech cam JIL 2225 Windows 7 installation problem



## ayushman9 (Dec 4, 2010)

I purchased frontech web cam JIL 2225 of 5 MP yesterday . I have win 7 home  premium installed . Now i t was my fault that before installing the cd provided with it i plugged it manually ( USB 1.0 ) . It is definetly drawing power ,as its light provided in the camera is lighted up .

However as no driver was present it showed driver installation faliure . Next i installed drivers from cd (Not provided in seperate folder but in application or .exe form ) .As usual in device manager it showed in other device with yellow exclamation .

 After that i removed the cam and again plugged it in . This time when i checked (of course with again device installation faliure  ). However this time when i checked in device manager ,it showed frontech ecam with exclamation devices  sign ,in IMAGING DEVICES .

This time when i checked the error in properties in device manager it said

 "The software for this device has been blocked from starting because it is known to have problems with Windows .Contact the hardware vendor for a new driver .(Code 48) "

When i pressesd check for solutions nothing happens 


What should i do ?



*img602.imageshack.us/img602/3171/deviceerror.th.png
 ImageShack.us


----------

